# Anyone here from the old days of U.D crunching?



## vaiopup (Oct 19, 2009)

Just wondering how many of you guys here used to crunch U.D, kinda the pre-curser to WCG.
Used to be a good old laugh on their forums


----------



## A novice (Oct 19, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Just wondering how many of you guys here used to crunch U.D, kinda the pre-curser to WCG.
> Used to be a good old laugh on their forums



Hi vaio you probably don't know me as I haven’t been one to post a lot.  I did run UD, until it closed down. I then moved to Find-a-Drug.  I did attend the first UD Picnic at Blenheim Palace and got the UD tee-shirt.  I have still got a list of names that attended you should recognize a few of them


Orbi
Soren
Debra & Family
Isen & Family
Scribe
Vics
RR
SMH & Family
Karl & Family
Steven Brooks
A novice & Family
and last but by no means least Think from  Find-a-Drug


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, did you have the same username there because it seems familiar to me?

Recognise SMH,Debs,Orbi and Scribbles (Scribe).
Find-a-drug was a nice little project.

Is that Steven Brooks from Muon?


----------



## A novice (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't know Steven Brooks  I was in team. The Knights Who Say Ni and yes I have always had the same username.
        Rob


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 19, 2009)

He runs Muon....yet another dc project.

http://www.stephenbrooks.org/muon1/

Different name spelling though so possibly not. 



Ni


----------



## cswchan (Oct 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, I ws there at UD... even am a founding member with t-shirt & all...


----------



## Sport (Oct 25, 2009)

I put a few points at UD and Grid.org as well...always under "Sport"

Anyone remember "Team WanderLust" with "Rob& Kays Monsters"  if memory serves me right they had 4 P4's and were untouchable for points....those were the days!!!!


----------

